# Mohonk Preserve climber dies



## legalskier (May 1, 2012)

_*22-year-old New Jersey woman dies after fall while climbing in Mohonk Preserve*
GARDINER, N.Y. — A 22-year-old woman who was part of a group climbing the Trapps Cliff section of the Mohonk Preserve died Sunday from injuries she sustained after falling to the rocks below, state police said Monday.***_
Full story: http://www.dailyfreeman.com/articles/2012/04/30/blotter/doc4f9ec7d06a1d6791094948.txt


----------

